# Got a problem with craigsalist and AOL



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I usta be on AOL, but got wise and got rid of them. BUT, now, when I try to talk to somebody on Craigslist, or buy something, I gotta go through AOL. How can I change that?


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by "...gotta go through AOL...."

Do you still have the AOL program on you computer but you dropped the AOL service and went with another service?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've never partook of AOL's delights, and yet I can still get through to craigslist.
Sounds like you need to purge your system of AOL. One of the first things I do, if aol is preloaded.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Just a problem when using craigslist? No problem with any other website? What exactly happens when you try to access craigslist without AOL software? Or are you saying you have to connect via AOL in order to use Craigslist? Bit confusing if you mean AOL connection or AOL software or both. Lot of options these days.

You do realize that even when you were a loyal AOL customer using an actual AOL dialup connection, you could always minimize the AOL browser and use any browser you wanted? I assume you cancelled your AOL account and the AOL software is now using your current isp connection? Or did you let the software sign you up for AOL again?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> I've never partook of AOL's delights.


Actually I am currently using a $10 a month AOL account. Seems dialup is dieing and the remaining small retail isps that resell from big wholesalers are really tightening down on number hours they allow and lot more connection drops. To be fair its mostly because they are in turn being pressured by the big wholesalers. Take a small breath to read something and they drop your connection. They also must be desperate for money, my former isp made up a fake bill and I am contesting it with my credit card. Tell you thats a real joy to go through. Guess they figure people wont bother contesting small fraudulent charges due to all the hassle.

Anyway AOL still offers whats basically a true unlimited connection for $10 with drops being extremely rare. And no I dont use their software. I run linux and there is a small third party linux-only program called Penggy that lets me connect and use my account like normal isp without all the official bloated crapware.

AOL has also now stopped the games with cancellation. You can cancel online, no need to talk to some guy in India for an hour. I checked this out before signing up. Only problem I have run into is a flaky AOL dns server where I was getting website not available error page every little bit. Had to make Penggy use an independent free dns server. No idea how one would do that with the official crapware, though sure probably a way to trick it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm suspecting that the AOL browser is still your default browser.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I'm suspecting that the AOL browser is still your default browser.


Actually if he uninstalled the AOL software, all that should remain is little AOL twirly thing in corner of his IE. That too can be removed though I dont really remember how anymore. Way back when I used win98, after reinstalling it, I would update IE with the included IE off a free AOL cd. They always had the latest IE and you didnt have to waste time downloading it. If you looked you could just trigger the install of IE without rest of AOL bloatware, though it was branded with AOL symbols, otherwise standard IE for the time.

The other AOL key word stuff and navigation bar should be gone with simple uninstall of AOL software.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Actually if he uninstalled the AOL software, all that should remain is little AOL twirly thing in corner of his IE.


I don't know that he uninstalled it. He was vague about "getting rid" of AOL. He may have just not renewed his account and left the application in place.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I think what he means is that when he clicks on the address to email someone on CL, it is still set to open with AOL's email system. So he needs to change that.

I don't know what browser he's using, maybe someone can give him generic instructions to change that setting?


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

WildernesFamily said:


> I think what he means is that when he clicks on the address to email someone on CL, it is still set to open with AOL's email system. So he needs to change that.


Agreed. The default handler for the mailto: url is likely set to some AOL tool.

In firefox it's something like Edit --> Preferences --> Apps --> mailto (then pick whatever email tool one uses)


----------

